# Masks that don’t fog your goggles



## Edd (Aug 29, 2020)

There’s an old thread or two about goggles not fogging. But what about a mask that doesn’t cause the issue in the first place? 

This’ll be more of an issue this coming season. Anyone know a decent mask for this? Every one I’ve tried has sucked in the end.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2020)

The ones that don’t cause fogging don’t help with covid for the most part and some make it worse


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thebigo (Aug 29, 2020)

I was just sitting thinking about starting a thread on face coverings. I usually wear a thin head sock but it does not cover my nose. I have a huge head and hate loops behind my ears. Would like to find a thin head sock that covered the nose.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2020)

thebigo said:


> I was just sitting thinking about starting a thread on face coverings. I usually wear a thin head sock but it does not cover my nose. I have a huge head and hate loops behind my ears. Would like to find a thin head sock that covered the nose.



Those are the kind that are worse than nothing at all.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mikec142 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah...I see this as an issue that I'll have to figure out as well.  I wear a neck gaiter/buff that's pretty thick, but I rarely have it covering my nose and quite often not even covering my mouth.  Even on the coldest days I seem to be okay.  Plus, when it's up too high, my goggles fog.  Open to suggested solutions.

Thankfully, my kids have heavy duty buffs and there is zero point zero skin showing.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 14, 2020)

Dangit, was hoping to find a wonderful new set of goggles someone had invented that incorporates a mask...

Medical workers have been wearing ski goggles in high-risk wards. They seem to work fine with the paper masks that are thin over the bridge of your nose, but it's going to be touch to fit a cloth face mask under there, I think, and the interaction between ear loops, head socks, and helmets is going to be tough. May have to get teh helmet out and do some tinkering.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 9, 2021)

I rivetted boot lace hooks on the earflaps on my helmet, and used those to secure my mask. Worked pretty well in the snow on Sunday. The mask I used is from Headsweats, nice water repellent material, so it didn't get soaked, but I did swap it out for a dry one at lunch. The mask fit well under my chin, and the top edge was held in place pretty well by my goggles. The left and right edges were maybe a little gappy, but mostly sealed OK. My wife thought it looked funny with the ear loops being visible, but it was better than my ears hurting from the straps by the end of the day, and there was enough tension across the mask to keep it from sucking in as I was sucking wind.

Not sure how durable the material in the earflaps will be. If I had it to do over again I'd have put a piece of backing material in there, but it seems to hold OK.


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2021)

Got this mask recently. It’s better than any balaclava I’ve tried for fogging but not perfect.









						Face Mask - Big Air Navy
					

Buy a 3-pack and save 10% Note: All sales are final. Due to safety concerns, masks are not returnable or exchangeable. We custom built a face mask with skiers in mind. After field-testing different designs for months, we settled on an ultra-comfortable fit and fabric with extra attention to the...




					www.skitheeast.net
				




You could also just not mask up and spout “I choose not to live in fear” which is how everyone knows you’re cool and not to be trifled with.


----------

